# Recital Repertoire Ideas



## LittleSoubrette (Feb 6, 2013)

Hello everyone! 

Next year, I'll be giving my senior voice recital before I graduate from college. The theme I have in mind for the recital is "Growing Up." Each song set I sing will feature different pieces pertaining to different aspects of growing up, such as experiencing love and discovery and change. I already have a few songs in mind for my French and English sets. I'm kind of stuck, however, as to what to sing for my Italian and German sets.

The theme for my Italian set is "Innocence and Youth" and the theme for my German set is "Letting Go." I've been searching all over the internet and in my college's library for ideas, but I can't really find any that strike my fancy. I figured that someone (or a few someones) on here might be able to help me out. 

I would love it you could post ideas for both categories. Here are a few things, though, that you should be aware about before responding:

*Both sets should contain about three or four art songs each
*I don't have a preference for time periods or eras. Any art songs will do!
*I do have a preference regarding the songs themselves, though. My voice type is currently a soubrette/light lyric coloratura soprano. I would prefer to have repertoire suggestions that would fit this type of voice.
*For the Italian set of "Innocence and Youth," I'd prefer songs that talk about being young, experiencing new things, songs that have young people ask the speaker, etc. Use your imagination!
*For the German set of "Letting Go," I'd prefer songs that talk about things like leaving a person, loosing something or someone important, reflecting on old times, etc. Use your imagination
*If you could post links to YouTube videos, sheet music downloads, and/or translations of the songs, that would be great as well.

Thanks everybody!!


----------

